# Ex-Texas DA Dead After TV Child-Predator Sting



## kwflatbed

_Police Were Arriving To Serve Warrant_

_​ 
Louis W. Conradt, Jr.

*TERRELL, Texas -- *A Texas prosecutor committed suicide Sunday, after allegedly being caught-up in one of the many popular TV news child-predator stings.

Police were trying to serve Louis "Bill" Conradt Jr., 56, with an arrest warrant at his home, alleging that he solicited sex with someone he thought was a 13-year-old boy, but who was actually a decoy.

Dallas TV station KXAS reported that the explicit conversations even included a webcam and the telephone.

Officers had a search warrant for his computer. As officers moved in to make an arrest, they heard a shot. They found Conradt inside with a self-inflicted wound. He died later at a hospital in Dallas.

The warrant resulted from one of the now-familiar stings in which NBC "Dateline" and an Internet child-predator watchdog group lure people to a home, where they are confronted by a reporter.

"Without going into details -- it was extremely explicit," said Detective Sgt. Snow Robertson of the Murphy Police Department.

Police said Conradt had not gone to the house, but that they believe he had been planning to.

"(Children) shouldn't have to worry about getting on the Internet and worrying about an older person having sex with them," said Robertson.

Conradt was the chief felony assistant DA for Rockwall County, and was formerly the DA in Kaufman County.

The mayor in Murphy, Texas, told the paper he hopes his town won't be used again to try to trap child predators in this way.

NBC News confirmed that the sting operation involved "Dateline" and its "To Catch A Predator" series and issued the following statement:

NBC News' "Dateline" was in Texas reporting on its "To Catch A Predator" series in conjunction with online watchdog group Perverted Justice. In the midst of that effort, Rockwall County Assistant District Attorney Louis W. Conradt, Jr. contacted a decoy from Perverted Justice who was posing as a 13-year-old boy. Local authorities launched an investigation into Conradt's online communications and went to his home with an arrest warrant. In the course of that investigation, Conradt committed suicide. There was no contact whatsoever between Conradt and "Dateline" at any point in the investigation.

*Other Names Released:*

The Murphy Police Department has arrested more than 20 individuals on charges of online solicitation of a minor in connection with the investigative piece.

Last July, authorities in Murphy arrested six people on charges of online solicitation of a minor while working with the community watchdog group Perverted Justice. The group works to identify, locate and capture sexual predators who prey on children. The group has been in existence for four years and has assisted in the arrests of 260 people and more than 80 convictions across the United States.

With the success of last July's investigation, the Murphy Police Department arranged a four-day sting operation that would again partner the department with Perverted Justice as well as "Dateline NBC," officials said.

During the course of the sting operation, officials said more than 20 Internet child predator suspects were arrested after, police said, they traveled to meet who they believed to be a 13- or 14-year-old child for sex.

Murphy Police Chief Billy Myrick conceded that not all residents liked having the sting operation brought into their city but he defended the program and said that it was a benefit to the community.

In a news release, the Murphy Police Department said the suspects captured during this event did not know that the Murphy Police Department had partnered with Perverted Justice and "Dateline NBC." They had no way of knowing that this was a sting operation or that they were about to be arrested. Police said the suspects came to Murphy because they actually believed that they were in contact with a 13- to 14-year-old child with whom they would engage in sexual contact. Two of these predators drove from Houston, one came from Oklahoma and many others live just moments away from this community.

"These Internet predators are operating everywhere. They know no bounds and will go after anyone's child to satisfy their own personal interests," Myrick said. "We are committed to this community's welfare and we believe that we are doing the right thing."

The Murphy Police Department released the following list of suspects arrested in connection with the sting operation:


Eric Rubalcava, age 31, from Houston
John Baker, age 25, from Frisco
Stanley Kendall, age 54, from Mesquite
Timothy Gilliam, age 32, from Flower Mound
Asif Khokar, age 27, from Houston
Samuel Tanguma, age 27, from Grand Prairie
Steve Rosello, age 32, from Kennedale
Edward Hollingsworth, age 35, from Dallas
Milan Mehta, age 46, from Richardson
Sajjad Mohammad, age 43, from Murphy
David Pann, age 40, from Lewisville
Alan Chernnay, age 58, from Plano
William Dow, age 63, from Carrollton
Kevin Carroll, age 37, from Carrollton
Jose Soto, age 54, from Mesquite
Christopher Cothrum, age 23, from Westworth Village
Justin Estes, age 27, from Plano
Paulo Deassuncao, age 37, from McKinney
Timothy Knowles, age 35, from Euless
Patrick Parr, age 33, from Frisco
Randall Wolford, age 52, from Whitewright
Louis W. Conradt, age 56, from Terrell
Police said that the suspects were arraigned before Murphy Municipal Court Judge Cathy Haden, who set bonds ranging between $50,000 and $100,000. They were then transported to the Collin County Jail by personnel from the Collin County Sheriff's Department.

All of the men arrested have been charged with the offense of online solicitation of a minor. Some of those arrested were additionally charged with second-degree and third-degree felonies.

Officials said those arrested could face more charges.

Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed​
_


----------



## Duff112

Well.... One less 'diddler' to worry about....


----------

